# Time to Neuter my Golden (Couple of ??)



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm not certain where you got your dog, but many breeders have a contract that states when you need to have your dog neutered. For mine, it's 18 months. I can't speak to the price difference, though $225 would be less than I would expect to pay for that surgery. There are some voucher/low cost options in my area, I think. I don't know if, perhaps, the lower cost would be attributable to that.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

At 13 months old, your Golden is old enough to be neutered. Our Max is a big boy and matured early; he was neutered at 8 months of age and is doing great at nearly 7 years old. As far as where to do it, if the spay/neuter vet has a good reputation, I would go with the less expensive alternative. By way of comparison, 6 years ago, we paid about $235 for Max's neutering at a full service veterinary practice.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure how much the additional charges for the non descended testicle adds to the bill, but 235 is about the base price at my vet practice.
I have always been given a detailed estimate of costs prior to scheduling the procedures and a thorough explanation of what is essential and what is optional.
One of the factors that determine the higher costs is the higher costs for anesthesia for larger dogs and also the cryptorchid exploration and repair is going to require longer anesthesia and longer recovery times.
I always give them my approval for whatever they feel is needed because we've had a long relationship with them and I tell them to do what they would do for their own dogs and cats.
One of the reasons why some practices are much more expensive might be location. Real estate costs, taxes and operating expenses tend to be much higher in affluent areas. (And the supply of affluent clients that are willing to pay more).


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

https://www.grca.org/about-the-bree...of-early-spay-or-neuter-in-golden-retrievers/

There is a green button under the title that links to the Hovan findings.

To be on the safer side, waiting until after 18-24 months allows a dog to fully mature with the benefits of their sex hormones. Suspected benefits include lower rates of some types of cancer and maintaining a healthy weight. The article clearly advocates for neutering age to be determined on a case by case basis.

Spaying and neutering of pets is far less common in most other cultures. This may be a factor in differences in the rates of some types of cancer.

It is possible to sterilize your dog rather than neuter (vas). Depending on your circumstances, leaving your dog unaltered may also be a possible course of action.

Some daycares, boarders, classes, or parks require that dogs be spayed or neutered.

Neutering is not an end to undesired behaviors. Training is a better option.

There are far too many unwanted pets in the US. Spaying and neutering is a good precaution when the animals cannot be secured or contained.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny was just shy of 14 mo when we had her spayed. If she had been a boy I might have waited until 18mo+ just to be safe on growth plates. 
I used the low cost clinic near us. They are the place all the rescues use. Penny cost me about $140 compared to the $400 the vet quoted me. They did a fine job.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

He's not old enough at this point to be neutered. Dogs need to fully mature prior to neutering, so I would wait at least another year before considering it. 

Altering a male with an undescended testicle is similar to a spay in a female. The Vet has to open up the dog and go in and find the testicle that didn't drop. This is more complicated than a simple neuter so the price is higher.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The cost does seem high but have no idea what prices for anything in NY are. 13 months seems a bit young for me as well but have rescued many dogs that were done at 16weeks and they lived happy lives well into their teens.
I waited until 16 months to do my girl and honestly wasn't going to do it that soon but followed my breeders recommendation. 
Many vets do lots of pre surgery blood work to determine if your dog will have problem with the anesthetic. This can run several hundred dollars anywhere. The fact one has not dropped will also cause additional expense. In my little rural town the cost was under $200. for my girl and that was my regular vet.
Be careful with low cost clinics... they work on a quantity vs. quality theory. Lots of people have used them without problems but this is SURGERY after all and want to trust who is cutting on my dog.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My boy just recently turned 2 and is cryptorchid as well. He's still intact thus far (although he will be getting partially neutered within the next couple of months). Between 13 months and now, there is a whole world of difference in how he looks physically and behaviorally. At 13 months, he looked so immature and so puppyish. Now he still looks a little puppyish but he's getting there lol. I would wait to neuter. When my boy goes under the knife, we're planning on only having his retained testicle removed and leaving the descended testicle alone. I could have done this earlier, but I took a lot of time to decide what course of action I wanted to take lol.

Also, I would let your breeder know your boy is cryptorchid, if you haven't already. Cryptorchidism is inherited.


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

13 months is plenty old enough. After extensive research, my Cooper will be neutered at 12 months.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I have my name on a list for a male puppy with a breeder and she is recommending 2 years before neutering.

I am worried about the dog doing a lot of humping before then. Should I be concerned or is that a training issue?

Cody was neutered at 6 months - that's what was done in 2004.

Thanks,
Connie :wavey:


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I am no use to tell the cost of neuter as I live in Australia. 
For the age, my breeder wanted to wait at least 12-18 months. 
Mine us 16 months & I actually discussed with my vet. He said if I HAVE TO, wait till 24 months at least but if there is no reason (aggression, medical reason..), then don't have to as long as getting check his down there annually when he gets his annual health check up. My vet is not the kind of guy who believes dogs has to be desexed no matter what...

Best way is talk to your vet & discuss what is your concern.


----------



## rc1626 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you for all the responses. My wife and I have actually discussed leaving him be. At this point he certainly hasn't been overly aggressive sexually. I'm at the point of just waiting until 18 months and making a decision then. I'll keep you posted.
Thank you so much again.
Rob & (Boomer)


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Cody'sMom said:


> I have my name on a list for a male puppy with a breeder and she is recommending 2 years before neutering.
> 
> I am worried about the dog doing a lot of humping before then. Should I be concerned or is that a training issue?
> 
> ...


Every dog is different. My vet was eager to neuter Gatsby at 8 months. She said I will have all kinds of problems, humping, marking territory, running away, aggression. None of this materialized. He has never humped any dog and he is 4.5 now. We thought, we will wait until he is 2 years for neutering, but when this time arrived we decided to keep him intact given he doesn't show any interest in showing his maleness.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Codysmom, Humping is a training issue. Pups will hump for a multiple of reasons. It is considered a conflict behavior. They will hump when they don't know what else to do.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

solinvictus said:


> Codysmom, Humping is a training issue. Pups will hump for a multiple of reasons. It is considered a conflict behavior. They will hump when they don't know what else to do.


This is so true. Finley will remain unaltered until at least two. He is now 14 months, and we very rarely have issues with humping.

That out of the way, Solinvictus, I need to take this opportunity to tell you that whenever I see your posts with all the dogs jumping into the pool, I can't help but smile!


----------

